# What parasite is white?



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

My elderly mouse has some form of parasite on her fur. Her fur has thinned out over her shoulders but I see no bites or skin irritation. She's rather poorly, and I suspect she won't last the day, but I have other young and healthy mice so it's important I have an idea of what she has.

She's a long haired mouse which helps visability. I was holding her for about ten minutes (she's cold and very sleepy...won't last long) and realized that what I thought was dust on an ungroomed coat, appearing as white dots, were actually slowly moving. They are on her whiskers and shoulders and were gradually transferring to my hand. Everything I've found refers to dark spots in reference to mites or lice. What's white?

The worst part is I'm leaving the city in a couple of hours so I have to figure out what to do in terms of taking her with me in a little carrying case, but not wanting to pass on parasites to my dog or my host's pets. I have Bayer's Advantage multi 100 but...for dogs.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There are quite a few types of mites and lice in a lot of different hues; I suspect they vary in color also depending on whether or not they are engorged with blood. I've seen pale cooties from time to time; doesn't matter the color, I just kill, kill, kill.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I was asking in hopes I might be more accurate with treatment 

Unfortunately my dear girl died a few hours after I made that post. Unfortunately she was in the same room as my other mice so I must be prepared for a bit of an outbreak.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think hay mites are white but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Huh! I wonder where on earth she would have contracted those...I use Yesterday's News as bedding.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

it could be that she was run down by something else and the parasites overwhelmed her. Everytime ive had a mouse get very rundown allmost over night they get covered in bugs but no one else. I then treat everyone just in case.


----------

